# Reinfall nach Kauf bei PCGH Empfehlung



## Ronmi (8. September 2009)

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich kaufe euer Heft regelmäßig und lege auch großen Wert auf eure Tests.

Aufgrund eines Testberichtes bei euch habe ich mir eine GTX 260 bei Edel-Grafikkarten.de gekauft. Der "Händler" ist ja regelmäßig in euren Marktübersichten vertreten. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die Versandkosten nicht ohne sind und auch die Rücksendung beim Widerrufsrecht laut AGB vom Kunden getragen werden muss ist der "Kundenservice" bei diesem Händler absolut schlecht. 

Auf Antworten bei E-Mail Anfragen - es wird auf der Homepage ausdrücklich gefordert nicht anzurufen - muss man mehrere Tage warten, wenn man denn überhaupt eine Antwort bekommt.

Auch die Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages bei Widerruf scheint ein Geduldsspiel zu sein. Die Karte hatte ich vor 17 Tagen zurückgeschickt - diese müsste also schon 14 Tage beim Händler liegen - Geld habe ich noch keines bekommen, nur eine Mail nach meiner Anfrage 

"Ihre Grafikkarte ist bei uns eingetroffen.
Selbstverständlich sind wir bemüht die Rücküberweisung
schnellstmöglich anzuweisen."

Da es diese Grafikkarten nur bei Edel-Grafikkarten.de gibt wäre es vielleicht ganz hilfreich auch den Service eines Händlers mit in die Bewertung einzubeziehen. Was bringt die tollste Karte wenn man im Ernstfall nur Ärger hat?

Ich hoffe das war jetzt der richtige Bereich, ansonsten bitte verschieben!


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. September 2009)

klar, und am besten sollen die noch von jedem noch so kleinem pc-händler in ganz deutschland jeweils eine graka bestellen und den service und die abfertigungsgeschwindigkeit bei garantiefällen und rückgabe testen. Könnte ja sein das jemand eine der geteste grakas im kleinen pcladen um die ecke in hinterdupfingen kauft und da auch probs bekommt 

Träum weiter

sorry, die leute testen nur die hardware und nicht die versandhändler oder verkäufer, sind hier ja nicht bei der verbraucherzentrale


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

mag schon sein, aber sowas sollte auch beim test miteinfliesen, egal, ich finds ne unverschämtheit das ein händler so ist, aber danke jetzt weiß jeder wo er nicht mehr bestellen wird wenn man schlau ist


----------



## Ronmi (9. September 2009)

@Soldat

Danke fürs lesen meines Beitrages. Die Grafikkarten von Edel-Grafikkarten gibt es NUR bei denen, man kann nicht bei nem anderen Händler bestellen. Von jeden noch so kleinen Händler zu testen habe ich überhaupt nicht gesprochen. In diesem Falle ist die Firma wohl eher "Hersteller" der Karten. 

Scheinbar bin ich auch nicht der einzigste der von deren "Kundenservice" begeistert ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. September 2009)

man kann auch einfach mal nach erfahrungen im internet suchen bevor man irgendwo bestellt grad wenn es einer ist von dem man nix oder nur selten was gehört hat

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/28212-www-edel-grafikkarten-de.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ve-probleme-mit-www-edel-grafikkarten-de.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/28212-www-edel-grafikkarten-de.html

Kennt jemand den Hersteller Force3D / www.edel-grafikkarten.de - TweakPC Hardware Forum

aber wie immer es gibt viele die gute erfahrungen gemacht haben und immer einige die einfach pech haben und das ist bei allen shops so

edel-grafikkarten ist auch kein riesen "hersteller" da sie einfach nur standartgrakas selber umbauen und mit anderen kühler versehen oder selber die biosdaten abändern 
hab mal irgendwas von 1 oder 2mann betrieb gehört


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2009)

Wie sind denn die Versandkosten für Gewerbetreibende? Eine Privatperson muss für ein Paket in der Filiale 6,90€ und Online 5,90€ zahlen. Verpackung kostet auch ein bißchen. Demnach wären 7€ nicht günstig, aber normal bzw. OK. Und der Laden ist vermutlich nicht ein Großversender, sodass er Versandrabatte bekommt.

Ein paar Tage Reaktionszeit bei nem kleinen Laden würde ich noch nicht als schlechten Service bezeichnen. Da dauerts halt ein bißchen.

Die Rücknahmedauer bei dir ist aber wirklich ein bißchen lahm und das mit den Rücksendekosten ist natürlich auch schlecht. Ist das überhaupt zulässig? Bei einem Warenwert unter 40€ kenne ich das mit auf eigene kosten, darüber hat es bis jetzt immer der Shop bezahlt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. September 2009)

Ronmi,

hat sich Edel-Grafikkarten.de bei dir gemeldet? Ich habe am Freitag mit dem Geschäftsführer telefoniert, welcher mir versicherte, dass er sich darum kümmert. Könntest du da bitte Feedback geben? 

Wir bewerten bei unseren Grafikkartentests das Produkt an sich sowie die Gewährleistungszeiten der Hersteller bzw. Händler. Da jetzt noch die Reaktionszeit zwischen Reklamation und Reaktion mit zu bewerten, die natürlich schwankt, ist nicht möglich. Sofern sich die negativen Fälle häufen, müssen wir jedoch schauen, ob wir auf Tests von Edel-Grafikkarten verzichten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ronmi (14. September 2009)

Hallo Raff,

ich habe zwischenzeitlich das Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. (23.8. das Paket in einer Packstation abgegeben, am 10.9. habe ich das Geld bekommen)

Ich hatte die Versandkosten bezahlt - 
(war darüber etwas erstaunt. Normalerweise bezahlt bei Rücksendungen über 40€ ja der Händler), 
- habe aber 176€ erstattet bekommen. (Der Kaufpreis der Karte war 164€ + 7€ Versand und 8€ Nachnahme)

Bestellen werde ich bei Edel-Grafikkarten.de trotzdem nicht mehr. Wiegesagt, Anfragen hatten immer einige Tage gedauert oder wurden nicht beantwortet und ich fand das mit der Rückerstattung auch etwas lange. 
Eine Versicherung wird nicht angeboten und man macht sich nach der Zeit schon ein wenig Gedanken was ist wenn die Pleite gehen oder ähnliches.


----------



## kmf (15. September 2009)

Ronmi schrieb:


> Hallo Raff,
> 
> ich habe zwischenzeitlich das Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. (23.8. das Paket in einer Packstation abgegeben, am 10.9. habe ich das Geld bekommen)
> 
> ...


Die Dauer der Rückzahlung liegt völlig im Bereich des rechtlichen Rahmens. Erstattet wird der Kaufpreis und das Porto der Rücksendung. Nicht aber das Porto für die Zusendung und die Nachnahme.

Warum hast du die Karte eigentlich zurückgeschickt?


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2009)

Wir können schon alleine den Service eines Händles deswegen schlecht prüfen und auf keinen Fall bewerten, weil die Presse ganz anders behandelt wird und wir die Karten ja nicht regulär einkaufen, sondern als Leihgabe vom jeweiligen Händler oder Hersteller erhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir können schon alleine den Service eines Händles deswegen schlecht prüfen und auf keinen Fall bewerten, weil die Presse ganz anders behandelt wird und wir die Karten ja nicht regulär einkaufen, sondern als Leihgabe vom jeweiligen Händler oder Hersteller erhalten.


 
Macht ihr denn nie Tests, wie das auch Verbraucherzentralen oder Fernsehsender machen?
Also einfach mal was kaufen, und dann schauen wie das so mit dem Umtausch klappt und ob sich bei bestimmten Shops immer längere Wartezeiten einpendeln als bei anderen.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. September 2009)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, PCGH ist ein Heft für den Test der Leistungsfähigkeit bestimmter Hardware, aber kein "Verbraucherinformationsheft" über die Gepflogenheiten mancher Shop´s.

Das ist auch gut so, Verbraucherhefte und Einkauftipps gibts wie "Sand am Meer", aber solche, die die Hardware auf ihr Können testen, recht wenige, derer, die es noch Verständlich und "in die Tiefe gehend" schreiben, noch weniger.


----------



## Ahab (16. September 2009)

ein roundup samt test von HW versandhäusern wäre aber sicher mal ganz interessant. muss ja um gottes willen nicht regelmäßig sein


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. September 2009)

das problem ist nur das sie die ganze hardware bezahlen müssten und wer zahlt das dann


----------



## Ronmi (18. September 2009)

Ich hatte zuerst eine VaporX4870 und ein Corsair HX Netzteil bestellt. Allerdings hatte ich ein nervtötendes Fiepen. Der Austausch des Netzteiles brachte nix, da habe ich die Grafikkarte getauscht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. 

Ich hatte mir eine leise Grafikkarte gekauft um nen leisen Rechner zu kaufen, scheinbar ist jedoch mein Mainboard mit der Leistungsaufnahme überfordert. 

An der Grafikkarte gab es sonst nichts auszusetzen.

Ich habe mitlerweile auch eine E-Mail von Edelgrafikkarten.de bekommen, die hatten wohl versucht mich anzurufen (leider nicht auf den AB gesprochen). Muss man denen ja mal zugute halten dass denen die Kritik wohl nicht egal ist. 

Danke nochmals für die Unterstützung hier!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> ein roundup samt test von HW versandhäusern wäre aber sicher mal ganz interessant. muss ja um gottes willen nicht regelmäßig sein



Eigentlich ist so ein Test kaum vernünftig zu bewältigen, denn ein Kauf allein ist bestimmt nicht repräsentativ für die ganze Firma. Da hängt viel von der Jahreszeit, dem jeweiligen Mitarbeiter usw. ab.


----------



## Ronmi (20. September 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist so ein Test kaum vernünftig zu bewältigen, denn ein Kauf allein ist bestimmt nicht repräsentativ für die ganze Firma. Da hängt viel von der Jahreszeit, dem jeweiligen Mitarbeiter usw. ab.



Wie repräsentativ ist dann eigentlich ein Test von vom Shop bereitgestellter Ware?

Als Kunde werde ich ja definitiv kein "Presseexemplar" bekommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2009)

warum die bekommen die gleiche hardware wie der kunde später, außer es ist ein vorserienexemplar aber das steht ja dann auch immer da

außerdem könnten die hersteller es sich nicht leisten spezielle bessere produkte für solche tests bereitzustellen, denn wenn das rauskommt das die teile nicht dem verkaufsstandart entsprechen wäre der folgeschaden allein des rufes wegen viel zu groß um sowas zu riskieren


----------



## Ronmi (20. September 2009)

Naja, Hersteller können sich einiges erlauben (siehe kürzlich Seagate mit den kaputten Festplatten). Auf sowas würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2009)

denk daran das nicht nur direkt vom hersteller die grakas kommen auch werden sie oft von versandhändlern bereitgestellt zum testen 
und ich glaub nicht das nvidia oder ati alle möglichen händler mit speziellen presse grakas versorgt

falls du das mit den reparierten als neu verkauft meinst
soweit ich weiß war das nicht seagate selber sondern ein partnerbetrieb der da was vermasselt hat


----------



## speedymike (20. September 2009)

also mir würde mal ein test von händlern auch gut gefallen! da wär ich auf alle fälle dafür.


----------



## chefmarkus (20. September 2009)

Generell lässt sich sowas eh nicht bewerten, die Händler habe aber seit den Bewertungsportalen ein Eigeninteresse an der guten Abwicklung. 
Was Edel-Grafikkarten angeht, habe ich dort auch sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und habe als Kunde der über 500€ dort bezahlt hat ziemlich lange auf Rückabwicklung des kaufes warten müssen. Und bei einem solchen Betrag fängt man nach 4 Wochen ohne Rückmeldung seitens des Händlers schon an um sein Geld zu zittern.

Lässt sich hier so ein internes Bewertungssystem einrichten? Ich wäre dafür...


----------



## Jenny18bgh (29. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Versandkosten für Gewerbetreibende? Eine Privatperson muss für ein Paket in der Filiale 6,90€ und Online 5,90€ zahlen. Verpackung kostet auch ein bißchen. Demnach wären 7€ nicht günstig, aber normal bzw. OK. Und der Laden ist vermutlich nicht ein Großversender, sodass er Versandrabatte bekommt.
> 
> Ein paar Tage Reaktionszeit bei nem kleinen Laden würde ich noch nicht als schlechten Service bezeichnen. Da dauerts halt ein bißchen.
> 
> Die Rücknahmedauer bei dir ist aber wirklich ein bißchen lahm und das mit den Rücksendekosten ist natürlich auch schlecht. Ist das überhaupt zulässig? Bei einem Warenwert unter 40€ kenne ich das mit auf eigene kosten, darüber hat es bis jetzt immer der Shop bezahlt.




Kommt immer auf die Grösse des Shops an. Aber bisher habe Ich nur sehr selten erlebt dass Mann die Rückversandkosten tragen muss


----------

